# Vince e Rog com novas responsabilidades



## Minho (26 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

Boa Noite.

Por acordo entre os administradores do Fórum, a partir de hoje o Rog (ex-Rogpacheco) será Moderador do Fórum MeteoPT.com e o Vince acumulará as funções de Moderador e Administrador tal como eu.

Aos dois desejo boa sorte neste nova tarefa


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2007 às 22:01)

Obrigado a ambos, fiquei lisonjeado pelo convite e prometo dedicar-me ainda mais ao Forum, para o qual tenho algumas ideias a explorar no futuro para enriquecer ainda mais esta excelente comunidade.


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 22:32)

Agradeço também a ambos o convite, e espero ajudar no que me for possível no forum..


----------



## Brigantia (26 Jun 2007 às 23:06)

Muito bem, o meteoPT está no bom caminho.  Boas escolhas...boa sorte para ambos nas novas funções.


----------



## Mago (26 Jun 2007 às 23:41)

Muito boa escolha, O Rog pela sua assiduidade e o Vince pelos optimos conteúdos são há muito sem dúvidas mais valias para o nosso fórum.

Votos de sucesso nessas honrosas funções e espero que a nossa comunidade cresça cada vez mais....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jun 2007 às 11:09)

Parabens aos novos moderadores do forum. Eles merecem. É a descentralização, pois o Rog é da Madeira!!


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 11:37)

parabens ao Rog e Vince, boa sorte nesta vossa nova tarefa


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 12:08)

Parabéns aos novos moderadores e desejo muito boa sorte ao Vince e ao Rog que eles merecem.

Queria aproveitar e deixar uma sugestão, no resumo de cada mês porque não aproveitarem os dados que os membros vão colocando ao longo do mês, e fazerem um gráfico a nível nacional e ilhas com as temperaturas máximas, mínimas e médias, dado que todas as regiões têm membros.


----------



## bluejay (27 Jun 2007 às 13:51)

Eu ia dar os parabéns, mas como sei em primeira mão o trabalho que dá gerir e manter um fórum acho que não vale a pena


----------



## ACalado (27 Jun 2007 às 13:59)

embora tenha andado um pouco afastado do fórum por questões profissionais queria dar os parabéns aos novos administradores e espero que façam um excelente trabalho


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Jul 2007 às 22:49)

Parabéns ao Administrador Vince e ao Super Moderador Rog, muita sorte aos dos  
Todos a obedecer


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jul 2007 às 12:59)

Força, Vince e Rog, o Iceberg está convosco.

Por um MeteoPT cada vez melhor!


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 22:25)

Boa sorte a ambos!


----------

